# RX 580 bad flash!



## robin (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi guys how are you.

I need help.

I flashed my 6 MSI 580 RX. Unfortunetly the flash gone wrong. The pc booted, and i can't reach Windows. The pc don't reconize the card i think. I made a back up on Windows and one an usb KEY. Do you have an idea ???

PLS HELPPPPP


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 2, 2017)

You'll have to either perform a "blind flash" which can be difficult because you need to know every step in advance (usually by helping yourself with another system).

Or, you can boot the system using another video card next to your misflashed one, designate which card you you want to flash with new BIOS (since you now have 2 cards in the system) and flash it. The extra card is there just to give you video output.

Though, given you're already botched this one, I suggest you find someone computer savvy enough to perform this for you.

Tip for the future, don't flash cards if you're not sure how to do it. What was the reason to flash the card in the first place?


----------



## r9 (Jun 2, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> You'll have to either perform a "blind flash" which can be difficult because you need to know every step in advance (usually by helping yourself with another system).
> 
> Or, you can boot the system using another video card next to your misflashed one, designate which card you you want to flash with new BIOS (since you now have 2 cards in the system) and flash it. The extra card is there just to give you video output.
> 
> ...


+1
What this guy said.


----------



## Komshija (Jun 2, 2017)

Why did you even flash GPU new in the first place? Flashing BIOS makes sense only if there is some flaw in the original BIOS, when manufacturer would probably recommend flashing certain GPU's.
For the sake of some super overclock, people should strictly avoid flashing their GPU's unless they have too much money to play such pricey games.

Try starting a PC, enter BIOS and activate iGPU (if you have it on your CPU and if it's deactivated). You can also pull out bricked GPU and insert other GPU if you have it. After that, download the original BIOS for your GPU, format USB drive, create bootable USB and copy flashing software in the same folder as the original BIOS. Insert back your bricked GPU (in case you don't have iGPU), boot into the USB and try re-flashing your GPU. Keep in mind that names for flashing software and the original GPU BIOS shouldn't have more than 8 characters, so if they do, rename them and remember what is what. It's very important to find out how flashing software you are planing to use operates, ie. how properly flash using that particular software. If you are successful, make your GPU as your primary video adapter and boot into windows.

You'll find much more compehensive guide here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/amd-ati-flashing-guide.212849/


----------



## infrared (Jun 2, 2017)

Hopefully you can get it working again, good advice from Rej and Komshija.

Let this be a lesson to the new players.. Don't flash your gpu bios unless you have a damn good reason to do it, _and_ can afford to brick the card if it goes wrong!!


----------



## robin (Jun 2, 2017)

All right.Thank you for your advise. I boot on the motherboard graphic card. I am running on windows, OUF. I recognized the 6 cards. I load the original BIOS, but when i restart the computer, and when i change the boot device on PCI EXPRESS, i have got the same problem again. Do you have a solution ?

PS: i'am a miner, that's why i flash my bios. Everything was ok with my 480rx miner, but with this new card (580 rx), i'am not good at all apparently


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 2, 2017)

robin said:


> All right.Thank you for your advise. I boot on the motherboard graphic card. I am running on windows, OUF. I recognized the 6 cards. I load the original BIOS, but when i restart the computer, and when i change the boot device on PCI EXPRESS, i have got the same problem again. Do you have a solution ?
> 
> PS: i'am a miner, that's why i flash my bios. Everything was ok with my 480rx miner, but with this new card (580 rx), i'am not good at all apparently


Are you reinstalling the cards post flash, they could still work but more likely not.
Always flash , uninstall, reboot , reinstall as a basic step.
Check your using the right bios and confirm the details of your six cards ie are they all identical, i mean really not just visually and are you even flashing the right card ,with six in they would be numbered id 0,1,2,3,4,5.
I suspect you should pull them and do one at a time , confirm it works then move on to the next.
Flashing 480s to 580s if thats what you have done is not a straight forward pick any bios flash any bios kind of thing ,you have to choose wisely.
Just a few points


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 2, 2017)

I bricked a GF4 MX440 about 13 years ago. And I didn't know back then that it could've been resurrected with a PCI graphics card. 

Is mining toy money still efficient?


----------



## robin (Jun 2, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Are you reinstalling the cards post flash, they could still work but more likely not.
> Always flash , uninstall, reboot , reinstall as a basic step.
> Check your using the right bios and confirm the details of your six cards ie are they all identical, i mean really not just visually and are you even flashing the right card ,with six in they would be numbered id 0,1,2,3,4,5.
> I suspect you should pull them and do one at a time , confirm it works then move on to the next.
> ...



Hi,

No i have got 2 miners on 480 rx, working perfectly. This one, the third one, is on 580 RX. You right, i will flashing again, unstall catalyst, boot, install catalyst, boot. I will tell you if its work



theoneandonlymrk said:


> Are you reinstalling the cards post flash, they could still work but more likely not.
> Always flash , uninstall, reboot , reinstall as a basic step.
> Check your using the right bios and confirm the details of your six cards ie are they all identical, i mean really not just visually and are you even flashing the right card ,with six in they would be numbered id 0,1,2,3,4,5.
> I suspect you should pull them and do one at a time , confirm it works then move on to the next.
> ...


O just before to start. Which catalyst do you think i should take for the 580 RX. For the 480 rx i take 16.9.2, and everything is perfect, but with the 580 rx i can't install this one. I'am currently with 17.5.2  . Is good for modding or should i take another one ?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 2, 2017)

17.5.2 worked ok for me but my bios is modded then checksum corrected so it appears as a genuine unmodded bios, if the bios is seen by catalyst to be modded you can have issues , to check for this try an unmodded bios if you're modded one fails.
There's a piece of software about called pixel patcher it's made by a guy on overclock.nets forums to patch drivers to install on modded bios and worked when i tried it but I don't recommend it , i got a checksum corrected bios instead as drivers work better.
In the case of drivers noting a mod they only sort of install ,ie the gpu remains code 43 until you manually update driver which then wont install anything other then an older driver thats not picky about mods from 2016 not ideal.


----------



## robin (Jun 3, 2017)

all RIGHT. I try everything................ nothing work. Now i have got another pb. When i want to install the new catalyst, i have got the ati system thread exception not handled (atikmdag.sys). I tried everything, CCLEANER etccc nothing work. And the baddest PB is when i want to boot with PCIE, NOTHING WORK EVEN the bios. I UNPLUG the SSD, and i can't reach the bios. How is that possible ???? If i unplug the PCIE, and boot on the motherboard graphic card it 's good, but no graphic card cause i can't install new driver cause of ATIKMDAG error..


I THINK I NEED THE INFORMATIC GOODDDDD.

PLS Do you have an idea, i spend 14 h on in a raw......


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 3, 2017)

robin said:


> all RIGHT. I try everything................ nothing work. Now i have got another pb. When i want to install the new catalyst, i have got the ati system thread exception not handled (atikmdag.sys). I tried everything, CCLEANER etccc nothing work. And the baddest PB is when i want to boot with PCIE, NOTHING WORK EVEN the bios. I UNPLUG the SSD, and i can't reach the bios. How is that possible ???? If i unplug the PCIE, and boot on the motherboard graphic card it 's good, but no graphic card cause i can't install new driver cause of ATIKMDAG error..
> 
> 
> I THINK I NEED THE INFORMATIC GOODDDDD.
> ...


Goto sleep for a start i made so many things worse by not having a break.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx

Thats a good resource, try the ati pixel patcher software in the 480-580 conversion bit ,it may help installing drivers , also in device manager try force updating each gpus driver if they are showing as general gpu or code 43 it won't be the latest drivers but it's a start.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Jun 3, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> I bricked a GF4 MX440 about 13 years ago. And I didn't know back then that it could've been resurrected with a PCI graphics card.
> 
> Is mining toy money still efficient?



Yes ethereum is!
 Btw: 
1 Bitcoin equals
2279.02 Euro


----------



## chaosmassive (Jun 3, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> I bricked a GF4 MX440 about 13 years ago. And I didn't know back then that it could've been resurrected with a PCI graphics card.
> 
> Is mining toy money still efficient?


 oh yeah, right now as I slouching my rig is printing out toy money..


----------



## robin (Jun 3, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Goto sleep for a start i made so many things worse by not having a break.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx
> 
> Thats a good resource, try the ati pixel patcher software in the 480-580 conversion bit ,it may help installing drivers , also in device manager try force updating each gpus driver if they are showing as general gpu or code 43 it won't be the latest drivers but it's a start.



Is i should rest a little bit. But i can't understand why i can boot with the graphic card. When i unplug the 6 pin charger of the card, it's booting on the bios. I must find in the first place why i can't reach the bios when the graphic card is plug. And that's the pb....


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 3, 2017)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> Yes ethereum is!
> Btw:
> 1 Bitcoin equals
> 2279.02 Euro


I know, but does it even pay the power bills what the mining uses?


----------



## Vya Domus (Jun 3, 2017)

Stop flashing cards.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Jun 3, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> I know, but does it even pay the power bills what the mining uses?



https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/riding-the-crypto-wave.233884/


----------



## robin (Jun 4, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Goto sleep for a start i made so many things worse by not having a break.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx
> 
> Thats a good resource, try the ati pixel patcher software in the 480-580 conversion bit ,it may help installing drivers , also in device manager try force updating each gpus driver if they are showing as general gpu or code 43 it won't be the latest drivers but it's a start.




All right i have got some news. So.....i runned on echec mod. I unstall the graphic driver. I can reach windows without the SYSTEM-THREAD - ERROR (atikmag.sys).

The problem is, (and after i think i will be ok) when i want install the new driver, during the installation ..... SYSTEM THREAD ERROR, and the ERROR boot come back.

Do you  have an idea about this PROBLEM. (I CAN'T LOOSE AGAINST A MACHINE COME ON)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 4, 2017)

robin said:


> All right i have got some news. So.....i runned on echec mod. I unstall the graphic driver. I can reach windows without the fucking SYSTEM-THREAD - ERROR (atikmag.sys).
> 
> The problem is, (and after i think i will be ok) when i want install the new driver, during the installation ..... SYSTEM THREAD ERROR, and the ERROR boot come back.
> 
> Do you  have an idea about this PROBLEM. (I CAN'T LOOSE AGAINST A MACHINE COME ON)


Id go with the pixel patcher i pointed out before unpack driver , run that with admin rights.
https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher
No virus when i used it



Vya Domus said:


> Stop flashing cards.



It is what it is people become experts through experience not siting idle  i get you but hes farming


----------



## qubit (Jun 4, 2017)

@eidairaman1 It's time for the application of your signature!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 4, 2017)

See my signature and the 480-580 bios conversion thread, those may help


----------



## robin (Jun 4, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Id go with the pixel patcher i pointed out before unpack driver , run that with admin rights.
> https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher
> No virus when i used it
> 
> ...




All right, I got some news. I think, thats the last STEP, oufffffff. So now, i can reach safe mode and recognized my card. But, if i'am running on Windows without safe mode, i'hve got a screen like our old grandma without channel ))). So no pb on  safe mode, but big pb without. So i'am trying currently to flash the bios with the original setting. The problem is i can't open ATIWINFLASH on safe mode. I'am trying to run as administrator (right click, run as admin), but i'have got a message like i'am not administrator.
Even if i'am trying with command prompt admin.

Do you have an idea ? last stepppppp i hope


----------



## Final_Fighter (Jun 4, 2017)

download the rx580 flash files i uploaded from this thread:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/xfx-rx480-8gb-flashed-to-saphire-rx580.232489/

you will need win rar to extract them. go to the thread i posted and read "Bios Flashing" and "Recovery" Sections. the steps are exactly the same for the rx580 and rx480.

EDIT: make sure that you flash the correct card! its recommended to remove all other cards from the system before performing the bios update.

EDIT 2: i forgot to ask, What model do you have? 4gb or 8gb. the files i uploaded will only work for the 8gb card. i can modify the files so that they will work on the 4gb version.

EDIT 3: removed uploaded file on this post. please go to post #27 for updated files


----------



## robin (Jun 4, 2017)

Final_Fighter said:


> download the rx580 flash files i uploaded from this thread:
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/xfx-rx480-8gb-flashed-to-saphire-rx580.232489/
> 
> ...


Hi big hope on you...... need for msi 580 4go and msi 570 4go.


Hopeeee


----------



## Final_Fighter (Jun 4, 2017)

robin said:


> Hi big hope on you...... need for msi 580 4go and msi 570 4go.
> 
> 
> Hopeeee



will see what i can do.

edit: here you go. run "bios flash" as admin. if that does not work just run it regularly. *if that still does not work run* "AtiFlash.exe" as admin and dont close the window that pops up, just leave it alone! now open "Bios flash" and it should flash the rom.


----------



## Countryside (Jun 4, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> I know, but does it even pay the power bills what the mining uses?



Power bill is a small thing to worry about thanks do this freaking mining spree there lies a big sign OUT OF STOCK at every shop.


----------



## robin (Jun 4, 2017)

Final_Fighter said:


> will see what i can do.
> 
> edit: here you go. run "bios flash" as admin. if that does not work just run it regularly. *if that still does not work run* "AtiFlash.exe" as admin and dont close the window that pops up, just leave it alone! now open "Bios flash" and it should flash the rom.



ARFFFFFF, still the same problem, say i need to run as admin, but a don't know why ...... i'am with admin right and i run as admin......


----------



## Jetster (Jun 4, 2017)

robin said:


> ARFFFFFF, still the same problem, say i need to run as admin, but a don't know why ...... i'am with admin right and i run as admin......



Doesn't matter if you have admin rights, it will still ask


----------



## robin (Jun 4, 2017)

Final_Fighter said:


> will see what i can do.
> 
> edit: here you go. run "bios flash" as admin. if that does not work just run it regularly. *if that still does not work run* "AtiFlash.exe" as admin and dont close the window that pops up, just leave it alone! now open "Bios flash" and it should flash the rom.





Jetster said:


> Doesn't matter if you have admin rights, it will still ask




But why ???? do you have a solution, that's the final step. HOPE


----------



## Final_Fighter (Jun 4, 2017)

have you tried right clicking on the icon and selecting run as administrator?

try right clicking on "AtiFlash.exe" and click "run as administrator". after you do that* dont press any key. *just leave the command prompt window open then double click "bios flash.bat". that should do it.

edit: follow the images in order from step 1, 2, 3.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 4, 2017)

Use Windows powershell instead right click on Windows logo ,power shell with admin, then add.  
.\

To any flash command at the start.


----------



## robin (Jun 4, 2017)

Final_Fighter said:


> have you tried right clicking on the icon and selecting run as administrator?
> 
> try right clicking on "AtiFlash.exe" and click "run as administrator". after you do that* dont press any key. *just leave the command prompt window open then double click "bios flash.bat". that should do it.
> 
> edit: follow the images in order from step 1, 2, 3.



Unfortunetly, on safe mode i can't do that., cause i'am on BUILT IN ADMIN. I try to change local police security to allowed me on safe mode, and to be not on BUILT IN, but no way  nothing APPENED. I'am currently trying to restore the bios with a USB BOOT. I'am on the right way i think. The only thing that i need now, is to find num of adaptater, cause when i put atiflash -f - p 0 bios.rom , i've got ADAPTER LOST.

I need to find



Final_Fighter said:


> have you tried right clicking on the icon and selecting run as administrator?
> 
> try right clicking on "AtiFlash.exe" and click "run as administrator". after you do that* dont press any key. *just leave the command prompt window open then double click "bios flash.bat". that should do it.
> 
> edit: follow the images in order from step 1, 2, 3.



HERE IS THE PBBBB . AAAAAAHAHAHAHA i will become crazy


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 4, 2017)

One card at a time easier


----------



## robin (Jun 4, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> One card at a time easier



Ok i'am totally done. I saw that apparently, my cards have got the bios block. And you don't have any chance to unlock the bios.................. F$#%! i'am done.

I will try to send the 6 cards on warrantly, and hope MSI will be kind with me, and unlock the bios to restore the good one.

I will buy 6 new card anyway, but this time, SAPPHIRE will be my choice, cause if i'am stupid again, i've got the security of the switch mode on the card to come back.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 4, 2017)

You can unlock bios using atiflas


robin said:


> Ok i'am totally done. I saw that apparently, my cards have got the bios block. And you don't have any chance to unlock the bios.................. FUCKKKK, i'am done.
> 
> I will try to send the 6 cards on warrantly, and hope MSI will be kind with me, and unlock the bios to restore the good one.
> 
> ...


You could do with a testrig pc to setup cards on mate, you can unlock bios using atiflash but i see your issues prevent it but adding a card at a time into a pc with a ok os it would be easy to unlock and force flash a bios even if the cards not seen it can still work but to be honest im baffled if they were locked how did you manage to write the bad bios to them.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 4, 2017)

robin said:


> Ok i'am totally done. I saw that apparently, my cards have got the bios block. And you don't have any chance to unlock the bios.................. FUCKKKK, i'am done.
> 
> I will try to send the 6 cards on warrantly, and hope MSI will be kind with me, and unlock the bios to restore the good one.
> 
> ...




Contact MSI for the correct bios, tools and procedures. You need the model and sku of the card. If that doesn't work, rma chances are slim especially since you "tampered" with the card. You can try but no guarantee. By the way you hsve to make sure the card does have a dual bios, as some do not.


----------



## robin (Jun 5, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Contact MSI for the correct bios, tools and procedures. You need the model and sku of the card. If that doesn't work, rma chances are slim especially since you "tampered" with the card. You can try but no guarantee. By the way you hsve to make sure the card does have a dual bios, as some do not.




Ok i'am back in the fight now.  So if i resume, i've got to success possibilites :

2 situations problems :

1) I can run on Windows the onboard graphic card, with the 570 rX connected, but withtout the driver. So i've got on device manager  : Micrososft video etcc. If i want to install the driver, during the installation, i've got a blue screen with (SYSTEM ERROR FAILURE )........

2) I can run on Windows safe mode with the onboard graphic card, with the 570 rx connected, and i can install the driver. In device manager : 570 RX OK. The problem is, i can't run atiflash on safe mode. Even with admin access, local police security allowed etcccccccc.  I'am still on built in administrator.........


So  if someone knows how win against one of these situation, i think my cards will be save )))


----------



## Final_Fighter (Jun 5, 2017)

try creating a bootable usb dos drive and flash from dos.


----------



## robin (Jun 5, 2017)

Final_Fighter said:


> try creating a bootable usb dos drive and flash from dos.



Already done but apparently no adaptateur found on the dos. Look previous post, i posted a picture



Final_Fighter said:


> try creating a bootable usb dos drive and flash from dos.



ALL RIGHT GUYSSSSSSSSSS I AM FREAKINGGGGGGG BACK IN THE GAMMEEEEEEE. I've got my 6 cards running well with a good MOD : 171 MH YESSSSSS.

THE MEN KILL THE MACHINEEEEEEEE.

Thank you every one, specially FINAL FIGHTER. Your ROM save me 

How i did it : So like everything wasn't the good solution. I reset windows to have something clean.

I took one of my RX580.
Connect one of the cracked RX570
Run into windows safemode
Install driver on RX570
Run into windows
Open with admin right atiflash : i could see my RX 580, and one AMD RADEON 10 play (the rx 570 with unstalled driver)
Wasn't possible to program the back up bios on the amd radeon 10 (cause nothing was seeing)
So go in CMD : and did : atiwinflash -f -p 1 rx570.rom (the backup)
Reboot
Run in device manager : So i could see the RX580 and a Micrososft vga device
Click on it and Install the catalyst 17.5.2


AND GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Every thing all right.

I 'am so happy thank you every one. Now i think, i'am an expert on bios mistake )))).


----------



## Final_Fighter (Jun 5, 2017)

good job!


----------



## Rogelio Torres (Sep 26, 2017)

robin said:


> ALL RIGHT GUYSSSSSSSSSS I AM FREAKINGGGGGGG BACK IN THE GAMMEEEEEEE. I've got my 6 cards running well with a good MOD : 171 MH YESSSSSS.
> 
> THE MEN KILL THE MACHINEEEEEEEE.
> 
> ...




Dude, I have unfortunately the same issue, can you explain a little bit more on your solution,?... which Windows version did you used? did you install the RX580 in normal mode? did you use your motherboard as the primary source of video or the RX580?  when you said install the driver for the RX570 in safe mode which driver did you refer, the one on the installation CD each card contains? 


Robin ... Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Rogelio Torres said:


> Dude, I have unfortunately the same issue, can you explain a little bit more on your solution,?... which Windows version did you used? did you install the RX580 in normal mode? did you use your motherboard as the primary source of video or the RX580?  when you said install the driver for the RX570 in safe mode which driver did you refer, the one on the installation CD each card contains?
> 
> 
> Robin ... Thanks in advance for your help.



Goodluck with getting an answer, he hasn't been here since June 20th.


There are plenty of guides out there to recover from a bad flash, same with videos you just have to do the foot work to get them.

@infrared, @fullinfusion, @MrGenius, what are your thoughts on this matter?


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 26, 2017)

Rogelio Torres said:


> Dude, I have unfortunately the same issue, can you explain a little bit more on your solution,?... which Windows version did you used? did you install the RX580 in normal mode? did you use your motherboard as the primary source of video or the RX580?  when you said install the driver for the RX570 in safe mode which driver did you refer, the one on the installation CD each card contains?


1. Windows version doesn't matter.

2. He doesn't mention installing the RX 580. I assume by "install" you mean "install the drivers for". He says he installed the drivers for the RX 570 in safe-mode. Then he booted normally into Windows and I think he used atiflash in command line mode to find the adapter #s for both cards. The RX 580 and RX 570. The RX 570(with uninstalled driver? ) was identified as AMD RADEON 10(in device manager or by atiflash? ). And presumably found the AMD RADEON 10/RX 570 listed as adapter #1. Though he says "nothing was seeing" it...so that doesn't make much sense...anyway...somehow he figured out it was adapter #1. So he force flashed the AMD RADEON 10(RX 570) using atiwinflash *-f* -p *1* rx570.rom . That's all the sense I can make of it. But it's a little weird the way he worded it. So I'm not 100% sure what he's trying to say.

3. He used the RX 580 as the primary source of video.

4. I think he meant to say he _uninstalled_ the driver for the RX 570 in safe-mode. Because he then says "AMD RADEON 10 play (the rx 570 with unstalled driver)". And goes on to say that after flashing the RX 570 BIOS he rebooted and installed catalyst 17.5.2 drivers for it. Anyway driver version doesn't matter. Drivers installed or not doesn't matter for flashing a BIOS. You might have trouble installing correct drivers for a card with an incorrect BIOS though. Which is probably the point he was trying to make. Correct BIOS first, correct drivers second.


----------



## dimineata (Jan 15, 2018)

Running into the same issue myself.

Have 6 RX 580s. Plugged in one by one, backed up original bios, flashed a modded one. All good. Started the system with all 6 connected, everything ran fine for about 2 hours before i turned off the PC. The next morning when I boot, Windows will only give BSOD at login. Same like OP.

Primary video source is onboard graphics.

Plugged in one by one to debug, turned out when I had this card connected will only BSOD when trying to load the driver.

Things I've tried:

Booted in safe mode, ddu all drivers.
Booted back in windows, can see the card in device manager, but if I try to install the driver it will throw a bsod during installation (system thread exception not handled, atikdmag.sys)
Given that I can see the card even though the driver is not installed, run AtiWinFlash again and flashed the original bios. Still BSOD when trying to install the driver.
Changed risers, still nothing.

Don't know what else to try.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 15, 2018)

you mentioned that you flashed modded bios' to the cards, maybe it  damaged the video cards with Settings that were too aggressive?

 Maybe try flashing back to the proper bios and see if it recovers the ones that won't boot and hopefully (if this is the case) it stops the others from being damaged if they're not all damaged already


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 15, 2018)

Go search for the mining bios repository, read directions there for flashing.

Where are your specs?


----------



## dimineata (Jan 15, 2018)

I am trying to set up a mining rig

Specs are as follows:

AsRock H110 Pro MB
Intel g4400 cpu
4 gb corsair ram
6 PowerColor RX 580 8 GB (4 with Samsung memory, 2 with Hynix memory)
Windows 10 PRO

The dodgy one is one with Samsung memory, second in the sequence of flashing.
As for too agressive flash, I only copied a memory strap, that was all. Other 3 cards are just fine with those copied straps.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 15, 2018)

dimineata said:


> I am trying to set up a mining rig
> 
> Specs are as follows:
> 
> ...


The strap may not be compatible, ensure you use the igp and put that card in the pcie slot for graphics then reflash using the stock bios, then search for the mining bios repository on here for additional help


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 15, 2018)

dimineata said:


> Other 3 cards are just fine with those copied straps.



my suggestion stands, i recommend , atleast setting the problem GPU's back to the proper defaults, and seeing if that resolves. you have clearly tried what you can think of, so whats to lose? your time basically.


----------



## dimineata (Jan 15, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> my suggestion stands, i recommend , atleast setting the problem GPU's back to the proper defaults, and seeing if that resolves. you have clearly tried what you can think of, so whats to lose? your time basically.



Thanks for the suggestion, but I have already reflashed the original bios i backed up to no avail


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 15, 2018)

dimineata said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but I have already reflashed the original bios i backed up to no avail



I hope you marked the bios files properly from the other cards.

You may have to use a command prompt flash too.

There are so many different skus, it is possible you might of damaged the card, there is a write protection disable function you can try, @Mr. Genius, @Solaris, @Law-II , @buildzoid, @cdawall might be able to help you.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 15, 2018)

dimineata said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but I have already reflashed the original bios i backed up to no avail



that sucks. the other possible causes of the issue arent promising, hopefully its something recoverable.

Best of luck.


----------



## dimineata (Jan 15, 2018)

I have numbered each BIOS for each card, indeed. Think the cmd flash is the next thing i'll try

Thanks for the prompt replies guys


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 15, 2018)

dimineata said:


> I have numbered each BIOS for each card, indeed. Think the cmd flash is the next thing i'll try
> 
> Thanks for the prompt replies guys



1 last place to check

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/mining-bios-repository.237382/page-5#post-3773425


----------



## dimineata (Jan 15, 2018)

Guess I have to figure out a way to stop windows 10 from automatically trying to install the amd driver via windows update first


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 15, 2018)

Disconnect the ethernet and set connection to monitored or go on to a search engine and ask that, there should be plenty of results for it.


----------



## Law-II (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi



dimineata said:


> Guess I have to figure out a way to stop windows 10 from automatically trying to install the amd driver via windows update first


unplug network cable

atb

Law-II


----------



## dimineata (Jan 15, 2018)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> unplug network cable
> ...



damn thing is already downloaded, install will kick in in the background after log on, so annoying


----------



## cdawall (Jan 15, 2018)

Just install the latest driver and enable compute mode. 

I think I am going to offer a service where I repair BIOS fubar'd cards.


----------



## dimineata (Jan 15, 2018)

Reflashed via cmd and seems to be working for now.

Booted into windows with just the one card plugged in, installed driver and applied pixel patch.

Thanks all. Hope it won't bsod again when I plug in all 6 cards now.

EDIT: All 6 GPUs visible in device manager with the driver installed, no bsod for the first 2 minutes. Fingers crossed will stay the same after restart


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 15, 2018)

Use this video, follow his steps


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm happy that this came to fruition for you just keep up with us on this



cdawall said:


> Just install the latest driver and enable compute mode.
> 
> I think I am going to offer a service where I repair BIOS fubar'd cards.




I wish we could go back to socketed bios chips this crap of soldering them to the board is garbage


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 15, 2018)

dimineata said:


> Running into the same issue myself.
> 
> Have 6 RX 580s. Plugged in one by one, backed up original bios, flashed a modded one. All good. Started the system with all 6 connected, everything ran fine for about 2 hours before i turned off the PC. The next morning when I boot, Windows will only give BSOD at login. Same like OP.
> 
> ...


My miner did the same on occasion , to fix it reimage the pc with the cards in then install the blockchain specific driver and then leave it and never change driver, disable hardware updates.

I have also fixed it once or twice with the atipixel patcher tool found in the polaris bios editor thread on oc forums ,im now at home heres the link http://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_151605450834815&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&libId=jcgrpb9401000kb5000DA11hqxssd5rjmm&loc=http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx&v=1&out=https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher&title=Polaris Bios Editing ( RX5xx / RX4xx )&txt=https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher

install the driver only until it unpacks to AMD on C then run pixel patcher then i tried to install normally, when it did'nt succeed, the packages had been installed ,just not the drivers, so then force updating the drivers to the ones in the blockchain specific folder got them working , might have took a few reboots and a force install per card though which is why i wipe now , its easier


----------



## dimineata (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks for the tips, very good idea about the drive imaging


----------



## dimineata (Jan 16, 2018)

Update on the above.

Back to square 1. Shut down last night, booted again today, bsod.

Think Windows 10 is the culprit anyway. Tried SimpleMining OS and it detects all cards with no issues

Applied pixel patcher last night, checked after, the driver files were patched.

***Booted with 5 cards today, checked again, it's not patched.

DISABLED Windows Update service yesterday. Today I got a notification "We're getting your PC up to date". Check in services, it's back on automatic.

***Checked the drivers date in device manager, some cards have a driver dated 24/04/17 (probably installed by windows update, but why the ***?????! since I had drivers installed?!) others still have the blockchain drivers installed by me date 10/08/17 or something.

Under the impression that any time I run DDU windows update will just attemp to install that old driver on it's own.

Although this is the second time i'm starting from scratch, think i'll wipe the drive and reinstall windows again and figure out a way to kill windows update before it begins downloading any drivers on its own.

Think the * sections could be useful in the future for troubleshooting if somebody runs into same problems as me


----------



## cdawall (Jan 16, 2018)

You can install the latest Adrenalin drivers and enable compute mode for  the same hashrate fix as blockchain drivers.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 16, 2018)

cdawall said:


> You can install the latest Adrenalin drivers and enable compute mode for  the same hashrate fix as blockchain drivers.


Yeah definitely but I've found bios mod/wrote cards to have issues installing personally , like the other guy ,but I use 17.12.2 myself on 3stck saphire nitro+ with the same hashrate as the blockchain driver in compute mode.


----------



## lawrencehusker (Jan 17, 2018)

dimineata said:


> Update on the above.
> 
> Back to square 1. Shut down last night, booted again today, bsod.
> 
> ...



Are you getting a certain BSOD error?  I'm having issues with a atikmpag.sys BSOD error.  I've been through it all.  Installed, uninstalled, installed 1 card, re flashed, re installed.  Do i have a memory, card, or driver issue?  I'm running MSI RX 570 Armor 4G  windows 10 64 bit


----------

